# MacBook Air alu 3 bips a répétition et ecran noir un indice?



## superspops (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour j'ai un MacBook Air alu 13 pouces de 2008
Il s.est éteint subitement 
J'ai réessaye de le ralumé ecran noir 
Le lendemain j'essaye de le ralumé ecran noir et 3 bips a répétions 

De quoi cela peut provenir 
RAM
CM
PROCESSEUR
CARTE GRAPHIQUE 

en attente de réponse merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

3 bips ca veut dire RAM à souci


----------



## superspops (19 Mars 2013)

Est ce certain?
Comment y remédié


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

sur les anciens mac c'était le signal de souci Ram

en theorie sur les macbook air parfois c'est 9 ( 3 courts-3 longs -3 courts)
et la manip
=> SAV
(d'autant que Ram et Carte mere sont solidaires sur ces bestioles)


----------



## superspops (19 Mars 2013)

Pour mon cas c'est 3 bips court un arrêt 3 bips court 1 arrêt et cela à répétition 
À savoir aussi que quand il bip le voyant blanc clignote en même temps

Pour le SAV ça va pas le faire il n'est plus garantie


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

regarde
specifique macbook air
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1221?viewlocale=fr_FR

autre source apple sur les 3 bips
(mais anciens mac)
http://support.apple.com/kb/TA43884
3 bip : ram

et comme sur ta machine la RAM est solidaire de la carte mère
que ce soit l'une ou l'autre des sequences , c'est un SAV qui repare


----------



## esimport (25 Mars 2013)

attention, 2008-> plus de quatre ans, donc probablemenbt jugé comme obsolète par Apple. le SAV ne l'acceptera probablement pas. Si non réparateur indépendant spécialisé Apple


----------

